# MORGAN/SAFF



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Morgan/Saff and everyone else on their 2ww.

Sorry got a bit lost here.

Just wondering how everything went today for you Morgan?

Saff - hope you are keeping well.

Congratulations to everyone who got BFP's today!!!

     

Kathy


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Kathy / Morgan

Kathy I hope you are ok and not done anything silly like test again, hang on as long as you can!! lots of      to you!!!

Morgan I am hoping you have got a   today sending you lots of  

As for me I'm feeling a bit emotional at the moment, I keep thinking its not going to work because I have a aching sort of pain, like a dull ache, if that makes sence!
I have even been looking at holidays on the web sites to try to cheer myself up and give me something to look forward to.
I am starting to get bored, it would be easier if the weather was nice at least I could do some sun bathing!!

Anyway sorry to have a moan, (its not like me really)!

Wishing you both lots of luck and    to us all

Saff x


----------



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Saff

I am sorry you are feeling like that - I think its just hormones - they are all over the place at the moment.  I am sure everything will be okay.  You are probably still sore from the whole et thing.

Just relax and enjoy the time off work (wish it was me!)

I will be thinking of you.

Take care Kathy (and think    )

PS I am not doing another test until Saturday morning - I got myself in such a state yesterday but feel a lot better today.


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Kathy

I'm glad you are not going to do another test untill Sat its not worth getting upset over!!
I saw on the 2ww thread that someone else has tested at 10 days and got a bfn, its just to early!

Its only 2 days now so hang on in there and good luck!!

Saff x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls

Kathy - glad you are feeling a bit better today and     for Saturday.

Saff - cramping sounds good.  You hang in there - it's so awful waiting.  Planning a holiday sounds like fun.  We are hoping to go away for a week in September too.

I have just heard from the clinic and I have definitely got a BFP!  I am so pleased - here's hoping that your dreams are going to come true too.  You've both been so supportive over the last few weeks, I really do appreciate it, and you both deserve to get your bfps

xxxxx


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Morgan 

I have just posted to you on the 2ww thread, I am sooooo pleased for you!!!     

I'll try to do another little dance for you the other one didn't come out as it should have!!   

                         

   

Love Saff x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

I love the dance - THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

WELL DONE MORGAN!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS I am really pleased for you!!!!

        

Good luck and very very best wishes for the next 8 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kathy xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Saff / kathy - how are you feeling today?  Ok, I hope.

Kathy - did you do any more tests?  fingers crossed for you hun.

Saff - has the burning sensation gone?  did you phone your clinic?


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Morgan / Kathy

Morgan yes the burning sensation has gone just a constant dull ache,
I am 5 days into the 2ww, I am not going to be able to not test early, I keep wanting to go and test now!! Ha Ha Dont panic i wont test untill next weekend or maybe friday but that may be to early, how early did you test?

Kathy  Well tomorrow is the day for you I will be thinking of you and I'm sending you lots of               

LOTS AND LOTS OF LUCK FOR TOMORROW!!!!!!!

Love Saff


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning you two!

Kathy - hope you have a great time at the wedding and fingers crossed for your testing     

Saff - sorry you're aching - could be a good sign though, eh?  Naughty girl!  - don't test early if you can help it - it won't really help because you can't believe any result. 

Tons of luck to both of you


----------



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Morgan/Saff

I am sorry I haven't been in touch over the weekend.  AF came on Saturday morning (yes, just before the wedding).  I was so upset but at least people thought I was just overcome with joy for the bride.

Anyway, Morgan, I am so happy for you and Saff I really am praying that it works for you this time.  Please keep in touch.

As I said AF came on Saturday, I have had really bad pain (not like usual) and also its so heavy (sorry!) - is this normal?

Speak to you soon.

Kathy


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello Kathy

I am so so sorry for you, I really do know how your feeling, it will get a bit easier I promise!  

Just start looking forward to the next tx now!!!  thats if your going to go again.

As for me I'm not holding out much hope really!! this is it for me If it does not work this time its all over for me, theres no way I will be able to talk dh into having tx a 6th time!!!


You take care and I am really sorry it didn't work out for you this time!!

Stay in touch on this tread.

Take Care

Love Saff xx


----------



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Saff

I will be trying again - the hospital will send me a follow up appointment for about 6 weeks time.  Then hopefully it will start soon after that.

I understand what you mean about a 6th attempt.  It must be such a strain both physically and financially.  Hope you don't mind me asking - have you had any NHS cycles?

My first one was NHS and my second go will also be NHS.  I have been on the waiting list for 4.5 years.  

I really hope it works for you - you deserve it so much.

How are you feeling?

Kathy


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Kathy

No I live in the wrong area for nhs tx, so all of my tx have been paid for by ourselfs, So we must have spent at least 14/15K so far which is alot of money, and the reason my tx have been over a long period of time with big gaps between them.

How many tries are you allowed on the nhs?

I would have done egg sharing but my clinic didn't do that when I first started, they do now but I'm to old now!!!

Glad you are going to try again, try to get some of those Vitamins and start taking them right away so they are in you system.

Saff


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Kathy - I'm so sorry it didn't work for you.    Been wondering for days what the news was.  How are you feeling?  Make sure you and dh look after yourselves.  And to top it all, a horrible AF too - I think that's pretty normal after tx.

Saff - keep positive, hun - this may be the one for you.  I'm sorry you've had such a hard journey - the money and the stress is enormous.  It's so unfair about different NHS funding in different places - makes it such a lottery.  Anyway, it ain't over yet and you've done everything you can.


----------



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Morgan/Saff

Morgan - how are you keeping?  I am sorry I haven't been in touch I've just been feeling a bit down lately.  (Feeling a lot better now, looking forward to starting next treatment).

Saff - I was thinking about you all day yesterday, I really hope you got a BFP!  

I was talking to a friend of my husbands at the weekend.  She has just had a little girl.  She said she did IVF five times and got BFN every time and then got pregnant naturally (while they were saving up for another attempt).  She had her first little girl and then got pregnant three months later with her second.  Amazing eh! (Miracles do happen)

Speak to you all soon.

Love Kathy


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Kathy / Saff

Glad to hear you are feeling a little better, Kathy - it's going to take time, though, so you look after yourself.

Saff - been thinking about you - have you tested today?? ??  Let us know anyway.


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Kathy and Morgan

I hope this works today, I tried to post on here the other day but it wouldn't work for some reason.
As you may have gathered I am not pregnant, I go my af 2 days before test day, really gutted!!! but I am starting to feel better about it now, well getting used to it not working is more like it really.

I don't know what i am going to do now but I am not going to think about it to much for a few months  (or try not to anyway!!) then I will decide what to do next. I am going to live my life for a while before I do anything again.

Kathy  I hope you are ok and getting your body ready for your next tx?

Morgan  I hope everything is going well with your pregnancy? have you had your first scan yet?

Hope you are both well?

Take care

Saff x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh Saff I am so, so sorry.  I've been thinking of you all week and hoping that no news was good news.  You've been through such a lot and you so deserve a positive, I am gutted for you that it hasn't worked for you this time.

I hope you and dh can look after yourselves and do whatever you need to to get through this difficult time.  Thinking of you and sending lots of ((((hugs))))


----------



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Saff/Morgan

Saff - I am really really sorry - I really prayed that you'd get a positive.  You really deserved to after everything you have gone through.  Please try to take good care of yourself.  

Morgan - Well done Twins!  I am really pleased - Good luck for the next 8 months.

Kathy


----------

